# Baby From An Incestuous Relationship ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please meet baby Peanut, offspring of Pepper and Parfait. Pepper and Parfait are siblings and are the daughter and son of my beloved Traveler and FanFan. Some of the family background can be gleaned here: Family Tree










Pepper and Parfait are first time parents and did OK with Peanut for the first few days. I found Peanut way far away from Pepper and Parfait this morning and saw that s/he had been slightly pecked on the top of the wings by the other birds. Not wanting to take a chance with this precious little bird, I removed Peanut at least for the day and night and am considering moving Pepper and Parfait to a private abode with Peanut until Peanut is grown. We'll see how things go.

Peanut isn't exactly an oops baby as I did notice that Pepper and Parfait had paired up and made a nest and laid two eggs. I guess I just decided that what would be would be. Turns out only one egg hatched, and the lovely little Peanut is here with us now.

I'm glad to have another little part of Traveler with me!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhh...golly...


So are you handing out 'Pink' Banded Cigars? Or 'Blue' Banded ones?


I myself let a not-exactly-oooops Baby occur a while back...such a joy to have 'peeping' going on again!



Phil
Lv


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> So are you handing out 'Pink' Banded Cigars? Or 'Blue' Banded ones?


Actually I found some with kind of confetti colored bands .. can't go wrong with those! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

s/he is adorable, as all babies are. Trying to separate the family from the others may be a good idea. Hope it helps, and you don't have to raise her. Please update us as Peanut grows.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute baby and I enjoyed reading your pigeons family tree, Parfait and Pepper are beautiful birds, would be exciting to see how this jewel grows up  good Luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOh....Terry, what a cutie, ....and another living memorial to the noble Traveler. I will be looking forward to updates on this little darling! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Treesa!!

What a cutie and I know how happy you are with this birth, Terry!

Wishing Peanut ALL OUR VERY BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES 

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sweet baby there, sometimes it is too hard to resist to NOT let them hatch... I have done it on occasion.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Congratulations!!!*

What an adorable memento of Traveler. Can't wait to see how this little one turns out!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Peanuts Pic From Today ..*

I'm still raising this one .. the reunion with Mom and Dad was a flop .. they just weren't interested any longer ..










Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a happy chap with a full crop 

What formula do you feed him Terry ?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the baby grin and cute dark toes!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Terri and Sreeshs! Little Peanut as well as Conestoga and Rover are being raised on Kaytee Exact formula. Though they are all still quite young, I have a feeling that they will be ready to start pecking seeds on their own any day now. Smart babies!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bet you'll miss the feedings! LOL. Well maybe sometimes! Good excuse to handle such a cute little ball of feathers.


----------

